# Aqua Thruster Stand



## Billh51 (Jun 3, 2019)

I had a small project that I did over the weekend for a friend. He picked up this aqua thruster to help control the weeds on the lakeshore at his cabin. It was a used unit that came with a mount that clamps to your dock but had been b_ent and was not usable.
I made him this stand which sits right on the lake bottom. The head tilts up or down so you can adjust it to the contour of the lake bed and also swings left or right in locked positions. This way you can cover quite a wide area without having to move it so often. 
The stand is made from 1-1/2” square tube and I used a 6” diameter disc of UHMW for a swivel bearing.
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------

